# New SLK



## garyc

http://mbspy.bacosys.be/r171.htm

Longer, wider, no heavier (?), styling cues from SL and SLR, bigger groovier cabin, dynamically improved.

Looks very good. With new 3.5 270hp engine will be one to watch. We are changing the V6 Spyder this year and the SLK is on the list.

I had a mki SLK in '97 and enjoyed owning it every bit as much as I did the subsequent TT. Probably more, as it was never recalled. Sold it for more than I paid for it too.


----------



## gg

Nice. Back end looks a bit Z4ish. Any idea on price of the V6 one?


----------



## paulb

I think they look like a cracking car. Have to see what it drives like... Aren't there rumours of a V8 AMG one too?


----------



## garyc

> I think they look like a cracking car. Have to see what it drives like... Aren't there rumours of a V8 AMG one too?


Yes but not the 490hp kompressor unit, 'just' the 355hp n/a version. Â Knowing MB pricing that will be a Â£50K car, nce you've done the options. Â A Â£33-Â£35K 257 hp version would be my sweet spot. Â Brabus will doubtless quickly come with a supercharged version for tem with deep pockets.

Driving is as yet an unknown. Â Lessons from the SL and SLR, plus arrival of 350Z etc, and constant competion from Z4 and Boxster in premium sector, must bode well. Â As Audi must know with the TT, the game has moved on. Â This is good for everybody.


----------



## kingcutter

wow gary you must be bored you did that one in november.


----------



## garyc

> wow gary you must be bored you did that one in november.


...didn't realise there was a quota on nos of mentions of particular cars, I bet you wish there was on TT/hairdressing jokes/cliches/innuendos. 

However in November I wasn't comtemplating ordering one (SLK). I am now.


----------



## Kell

I'm pretty sure that I read somewhere that they realise that the old SLK had a lot to learn from the Boxster and that the Box was their benchmark for handling this time around.

Based on completely different chassis, can't remember what right now, but a shortened version of it - whatever it was.


----------



## SteveS

'Tis a Z4 surely?


----------



## garyc

> I'm pretty sure that I read somewhere that they realise that the old SLK had a lot to learn from the Boxster and that the Box was their benchmark for handling this time around.
> 
> Based on completely different chassis, can't remember what right now, but a shortened version of it - whatever it was.


Last one was based on shortened MKi C class platform. I _think_ (but not sure) this one is an amalagamation of the new E class and C class chassis(which might share platforms anyway). If it is anything like the improvement that the latest SL was over the last one, then it bodes very well.

S'funny the Boxster is about the oldest chassis out there in sports coupe/roadster class (first cars in '96?), but it is still the benchmark. Testament to Porsche engineering pedigree and sporting purity I guess.

Porsche's problem for the next Boxster is in making it better than the current model, but not so good that it encroaches on the 911 business.


----------



## raven

> http://mbspy.bacosys.be/r171.htm
> 
> Longer, wider, no heavier (?), styling cues from SL and SLR, bigger groovier cabin, dynamically improved.
> 
> Looks very good. Â With new 3.5 270hp engine will be one to watch. Â We are changing the V6 Spyder this year and the SLK is on the list.
> 
> I had a mki SLK in '97 and enjoyed owning it every bit as much as I did the subsequent TT. Â Probably more, as it was never recalled. Sold it for more than I paid for it too.


Considering how strong the residuals STILL are on the current SLK (has it been 6, 7, 8 years???), I imagine the new one would be a very sensible ownership proposition.


----------



## garyc

> Considering how strong the residuals STILL are on the current SLK (has it been 6, 7, 8 years???), I imagine the new one would be a very sensible ownership proposition.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## ronin

buy this weeks autocar if you want clearer pictures, i think its a lovely car. Lets hope this one doesnt get tarnished with the "girls" brush


----------



## kingcutter

> buy this weeks autocar if you want clearer pictures, i think its a lovely car. Lets hope this one doesnt get tarnished with the "girls" brush


what were you saying about girls. :-/


----------



## kingcutter

> ...didn't realise there was a quota on nos of mentions of particular cars, I bet you wish there was on TT/hairdressing jokes/cliches/innuendos.
> 
> However in November I wasn't comtemplating ordering one (SLK). Â I am now.


have you made any phone calls yet what was the response?

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1069590512


----------



## ronin

> Â
> 
> what were you saying about girls. :-/


the irony in that !


----------



## kingcutter

put my order in today with one of my clients who works for gorner in manchester,about 10-12 months,silver 2ltr model.


----------



## ronin

Nice


----------



## ttimp

> Lets hope this one doesnt get tarnished with the "girls" brush


She can garnish me with her bush anyday!

The car looks good in yellow too - maybe a visit to the local MB dealer coming up this summer.


----------



## jonah

Theres a writeup on the AMG V8 in this months Evo


----------



## BerlinTT

Just saw the new SLK here in Berlin parked on the street. It had a sticker on the back "testcar".
Good looking. Better than on the pics. I took some pics with my mobile. I'll post them later...

The inside has some TT elements...


----------



## garyc

Thinking very seriously about one of these:

MB look to have got it spot on with the mkii SLK.










Looks good on the page. In the tin should be better. It is going to be _the_ must have coupe for a couple of years. So say I.

Gorgeous.










Not 'girly'. 

The view that most will see.










Decent-sized speakers in doors - bodes well.










Interior and fascia hardly shabby either:










Midnight blue mettallic with tan hide, or Silver with slutty red/black hide please. ;D

Cost of ownership should be OK with strong demand and good residuals for a couple of years.


----------



## garyc

DOH : [smiley=stupid.gif]

Check this link for best pics of AMG 55 SLK.

http://www.fast-autos.net/mercedes/mercedesslk55.html


----------



## raven

I agree Gary, but whenever I come close to thinking about the ownership prospect, I go all dreamy and think next-generation-911. Surely the SLK AMG will be in this price territory?


----------



## garyc

> I agree Gary, but whenever I come close to thinking about the ownership prospect, I go all dreamy and think next-generation-911. Surely the SLK AMG will be in this price territory?


About Â£46K i reckon. Say the price of a well-specced Boxster S. A C4s, with the right bits, comes out just short of Â£70K. A new Carrera 2 comes in about Â£60, which is a still a hike from Â£45K.

If only the increase in value of my shares was not wiped out by the strong Â£/$ 

I did it with SLK Mk1 - ran it for 11 months, and sold it for over list. I reckon a judicious AMG 55 order placed soon could do the same, or at least come out neutral.
Â£60K.


----------



## snaxo

very nice. I do like that. Gonna be quick with that power. Interior is nice as well - oozing quality.

Are you saying the AMG is 60k or 46K (guesstimate) Gary - sorry confused at the 60k at the end of your post !

Damian


----------



## Kell

Well when you're as rich as Gary - you can leave the odd 60k lying about like that. ;D

Looks like he edited the post and missed that one. :-/


----------



## garyc

> very nice. I do like that. Gonna be quick with that power. Interior is nice as well - oozing quality.
> 
> Are you saying the AMG is 60k or 46K Â (guesstimate) Gary - sorry confused at the 60k at the end of your post !
> 
> Damian


Don't know where the final Â£60k came from - it was speed post.  Â£60K did refer to price of C2. The AMG is suggested to start at Â£46K, before options, so it could creep over Â£50K.


----------



## garyc

> Well when you're as rich as Gary - you can leave the odd 60k lying about like that. Â ;D
> 
> . Â :-/


..don't I just wish.


----------



## jgoodman00

I like that a lot. 

I think I would want to push the boat out just a little further & go for a 911 though...


----------



## garyc

> I like that a lot.
> 
> I think I would want to push the boat out just a little further & go for a 911 though...


Do both. ;D

Get an early order on for an SLK and at same time one on for an early 997. Â The SLK will not have depreciated much if at all, by the time the 997 is ready to ship. Â Just another Â£10-15K to fund/finance.


----------



## raven

> Do both. ;D
> 
> Get an early order on for an SLK and at same time one on for an early 997. The SLK will not have depreciated much if at all, by the time the 997 is ready to ship. Just another Â£10-15K to fund/finance.


For some reason, I don't like changing cars so quickly. Also, I can't believe that I would be lucky enough to not lose out on the SLK. Knowing my luck, they'd have some sort of high speed stability issue a week after delivery, and I'll lose Â£20K on it or something.

Having said that, let me know when you put your deposit down (if you do) and how much / how long they tell you. :


----------



## jgoodman00

> Also, I can't believe that I would be lucky enough to not lose out on the SLK. Knowing my luck, they'd have some sort of high speed stability issue a week after delivery, and I'll lose Â£20K on it or something.


Lol, me to...


----------



## garyc

> For some reason, I don't like changing cars so quickly. Also, I can't believe that I would be lucky enough to not lose out on the SLK. Knowing my luck, they'd have some sort of high speed stability issue a week after delivery, and I'll lose Â£20K on it or something.
> 
> Having said that, let me know when you put your deposit down (if you do) and how much / how long they tell you. :


It's change wifes spyder or my boat this year, and we are not currently flush. :-[ Â But I am tempted...

Bought mk1 SLK230 in March 1997 - it was one of the first in UK. Â I sold it 11k miles later in Feb 98, back to the dealer for Â£2K more than the invoice. Â ;D Bought mk1 TT in early 99 for Â£32.5K. Â I traded it 10 months later for Â£23k Â£9K less than the invoice.  Â Audi dropping the list Â£5K during this time and not protecting early customers, endeared me not. Neither did their handling of the ESP/spoiler/suspension mod recalls.

That sort of back to back (well, there was an S4 mki in the interim) experience, massively increased my confidence in MB to manage their brand value, but did the opposite for my custome with Audi.
Although i did not get burned with the RS4.

I have missed first flush of mk ii SLKs Â - and the 350 looks a good bet for this summer to run and sell short. Â The AMG 55 wont start shipping until late Summer according to my information. Â That makes it a good bet for an early 05 delivery, and an Autumn 05 sale. Â Just in time for a 997 C4S, which I am also told will not hit UK 'til late 05/early 06.

So it goes anyway..... 

I'll let you know if I make a move, although financial climate is a bit like the weather at present. Â Frozen.


----------



## KevinST

BTT


----------



## kingcutter

hi gary

just come back from nice they had a slk advert running there wow it looks stunning on camera just like an sl lots of wow factor.


----------



## Jazzedout

Saw the first (Imported by an independent dealer) SLK MkII on Friday! Very beautiful car, although a little girly looking (if not in the AMG body kit!) Official Dealers are presenting the car on 24 April nationwide in Greece. I'll be there with a camera! :wink: 
BTW, that dealer had it next to a used 2000 TT, and believe me it did not look dated at all... (IMHO)


----------



## kingcutter

i am lucky to have a client that works at a merc main dealer,i spoke to him on saturday mine will be nxt year some time,by then the TT will be two years old.


----------



## snaxo

Gary - I wonder if a bit more caution is required for the AMG model.

I think I'm right in saying that the current AMG SLK is the one model in the range that depreciated heavily from new. One of the Surrey Meet Regulars has an AMG SLK that he got for very good money because someone else took the depreciation hit.

I wonder why this is? Is this because the SLK is mainly seen as a 'ladies' car and generally ladies are less concerned about performance - so demand for the AMG is not that high? There's all sorts of poiticial incorrectness, generalisation and assumptio in that sentence but you know what I mean!! 

Damian


----------



## garyc

snaxo said:


> Gary - I wonder if a bit more caution is required for the AMG model.
> 
> I think I'm right in saying that the current AMG SLK is the one model in the range that depreciated heavily from new. One of the Surrey Meet Regulars has an AMG SLK that he got for very good money because someone else took the depreciation hit.
> 
> I wonder why this is? Is this because the SLK is mainly seen as a 'ladies' car and generally ladies are less concerned about performance - so demand for the AMG is not that high? There's all sorts of poiticial incorrectness, generalisation and assumptio in that sentence but you know what I mean!!
> 
> Damian


In short, "Dunno." The AMG SLs hold up quite well, and value will be supply/desirability linked so....

The SLK 350 275hp with big wheels looks the biz though - I am sure performance is 'adequate' , and first driving impressions seem to be good.


----------



## kingcutter

well no going back now new slk 2.0 Kompressor,on order paint will be same as current range with an extra silver i have gone for special order paint Â£1,200 tellur silver available on the SL it is like a powder blue they should have a car in the showroom in a few weeks time so hopefully i can take a pic,mine will be well into next year.
they are going down the list at ten at a time.


----------



## Jae

Sixt Car hire across the road from me here has a MK2 SLK on the car park, ready to rent....

Could just take it for a spin......hmmmmmm

Looks very nice indeed.....

Jae


----------



## garyc

kingcutter said:


> well no going back now new slk 2.0 Kompressor,on order paint will be same as current range with an extra silver i have gone for special order paint Â£1,200 tellur silver available on the SL it is like a powder blue they should have a car in the showroom in a few weeks time so hopefully i can take a pic,mine will be well into next year.
> they are going down the list at ten at a time.


Nice one King. Not tempted by the V6? I had the mk 1 230K and found the engine a little lacking in excitment, although very torquey.

Done the sums and we just can't afford to change the Alfa this year. 

Still tempted by a 350 for next though. First road reports are highly favourable "best MB drivers car fior years etc..."


----------



## jampott

garyc said:


> kingcutter said:
> 
> 
> 
> well no going back now new slk 2.0 Kompressor,on order paint will be same as current range with an extra silver i have gone for special order paint Â£1,200 tellur silver available on the SL it is like a powder blue they should have a car in the showroom in a few weeks time so hopefully i can take a pic,mine will be well into next year.
> they are going down the list at ten at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one King. Not tempted by the V6? I had the mk 1 230K and found the engine a little lacking in excitment, although very torquey.
> 
> Done the sums and we just can't afford to change the Alfa this year.
> 
> Still tempted by a 350 for next though. First road reports are highly favourable "best MB drivers car fior years etc..."
Click to expand...

The MB quote - thats not saying much 

Although I would quite like an SL55 AMG, I wouldn't define it as an MB...


----------



## garyc

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kingcutter said:
> 
> 
> 
> well no going back now new slk 2.0 Kompressor,on order paint will be same as current range with an extra silver i have gone for special order paint Â£1,200 tellur silver available on the SL it is like a powder blue they should have a car in the showroom in a few weeks time so hopefully i can take a pic,mine will be well into next year.
> they are going down the list at ten at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one King. Not tempted by the V6? I had the mk 1 230K and found the engine a little lacking in excitment, although very torquey.
> 
> Done the sums and we just can't afford to change the Alfa this year.
> 
> Still tempted by a 350 for next though. First road reports are highly favourable "best MB drivers car fior years etc..."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The MB quote - thats not saying much
> 
> Although I would quite like an SL55 AMG, I wouldn't define it as an MB...
Click to expand...

Apparently the SLK has a 'better' chassis, although the AMG engine is oe of the best sounding engines I have heard. And FAST.

Mind you they said that the 350Z was the best drivers car from Nissan for years too...which also wasn't saying very much. :wink:

Should be intersting when the SLK350 meets the coupe class competition for a poodle parade in the next few months magazines. Should ruffle a few feathers I'll wager.


----------



## kingcutter

as you know i have the 150 TT i don;t do track days so the 150 is great for me especialy as i don't do much milage and only use it at weekends,so entry level slk will be great,get your name on the list gary it will be a year before you see it.

its on 5th gear on tonite by the way


----------



## kingcutter

tonite on 5


----------



## garyc

kingcutter said:


> tonite on 5


Damn. forgot it was on. What was the prognosis? 'Good' I reckon?


----------



## garvin

garyc said:


> Damn. forgot it was on. What was the prognosis? 'Good' I reckon?


Certainly was


----------



## scavenger

Looked very nice. I would certainly consider one as a replacement. IIRC Â£35k would buy you the 350/370BHP model? Not that I have Â£35k mind, but I did find Â£2.73 down the back of the sofa last night :?


----------



## kingcutter

WOW am i glad i have one on order


----------



## raven

5th Gear was repeated tonight. Have to say that the SLK looked fantastic - the nose somehow seemed better "in the flesh".

Decisions..... :?


----------



## garyc

Saw a number of these in Munich last week. Looks great esp in black with the bigger wheels. Interior is top notch too. Sort of mini SL/SLR.
Front end on the silver models tends to look a little busy.

Deffo this years head turner in the coupe sector.


----------



## kingcutter

my client was in today merc have decided to add more colours to the range and include a baseball colour leather.


----------



## snaxo

Review by James May in Top Gear

http://www.topgear.com/servlet/tg?D...s-Benz:C7&MODEL=SLK:I2&roadTestNumber=09.html

Personally, from the pics I have seen, I disagree. I think it looks good.
He's a bit of an olf fart though isn't he, James May :wink:

Damian


----------



## jgoodman00

Dare I say the front headlights look a bit like big 206cc headlights!


----------



## PaulS

jgoodman00 said:


> Dare I say the front headlights look a bit like big 206cc headlights!


They do. I'm not sure about the looks of the new SL. When they designed it, it looks like they heated it up to melting point, and then left it too long in the wind tunnel ....

Also, I'm not too keen on the 'double wedge' design. The wings flow up toward the base of the windscreen pillar, but as you continue along the body, the top of the door seems to have dropped by a few inches, almost as if the design 'slipped' on the drawing board.

One thing is certain though, it _will_ be this years fashion accessory.


----------



## jgoodman00

PaulS said:


> jgoodman00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dare I say the front headlights look a bit like big 206cc headlights!
> 
> 
> 
> They do. I'm not sure about the looks of the new SL. When they designed it, it looks like they heated it up to melting point, and then left it too long in the wind tunnel ....
> 
> Also, I'm not too keen on the 'double wedge' design. The wings flow up toward the base of the windscreen pillar, but as you continue along the body, the top of the door seems to have dropped by a few inches, almost as if the design 'slipped' on the drawing board.
> 
> One thing is certain though, it _will_ be this years fashion accessory.
Click to expand...

Excellent, its not my eyes!


----------



## ColDiTT

KC (not the Sunshine Band)

Some kind guys in a land not so far away are readying one of these for you, sorry I couldnâ€™t find a price.










*Engine tuning up to 445 hp/327 kW and exclusive accessories*

In time for the start of sales of the new Mercedes SLK generation BRABUS offers a well thought-out sport program to roadster fans.

The top-of-the-line BRABUS engine for the new SLK series is the BRABUS 6.1 S increased-displacement engine for the SLK 55, with its power increase of 85 hp / 62 kW. A custom crankshaft with longer stroke, precision-balanced piston rods, larger pistons and an increased cylinder bore result in a displacement increase to 6.1 litres. In addition the three-valve heads of the eight-cylinder are precision-machined and fitted with BRABUS custom camshafts. The installation of BRABUS high-performance metal catalysts and the precise calibration of the engine electronics round out the BRABUS 6.1 S engine conversion.

The new increased-displacement engine exhibits exemplary smoothness and environmental friendliness in addition to its excellent performance: Rated power output jumps from standard 360 hp / 265 kW to 445 hp / 327 kW at 6,000 rpm. Even more important for increased driving fun is the improved elasticity as a result of the increase in torque: The BRABUS 6.1 S engine delivers a peak torque of 635 Nm. Performance of the tuned roadster is on a correspondingly high sports car level. Power is transferred to the rear wheels via a modified seven-speed automatic transmission and a custom-developed BRABUS locking differential. The BRABUS SLK 6.1 S catapults to 100 km/h from rest in just 4.3 seconds. Top speed is an electronically limited 305 km/h.

BRABUS also offers a powerful tuning version of the supercharged four-cylinder engine of the SLK 200. The BRABUS performance kit increases power output of the engine by about 30 hp / 22 kW. It will be available starting in April.

All BRABUS engines are lubricated with ARAL high-performance motor oil.

Installing the BRABUS stainless-steel sport exhaust is a good idea even for untuned engines. Its four large exhaust tips with their characteristic BRABUS design give the roadster an even more exclusive appearance and a more powerful sound.

Sporty yet elegant BRABUS aerodynamic-enhancement parts make the roadster even more exciting: The SLK receives a more striking face with the addition of the BRABUS front spoiler and its four auxiliary headlights. The spoiler also reduces lift on the front axle thus further improving directional stability especially a high speeds. The BRABUS side sills give the two-seater a longer, sleeker appearance and offer an additional interesting feature: Pushing a button on the remote control of the vehicle or pulling on a door handle activates entrance lights integrated into the underside of the sills. They illuminate the ground next to the vehicle and make entering and exiting the vehicle in the dark safer. The rear is refined with the low-reaching BRABUS rear apron and the understated BRABUS rear spoiler. BRABUS further emphasizes the classic roadster look with two custom roadster bars, available with highly polished stainless-steel or with silver carbon finish. They replace the production bars of the SLK.

BRABUS Monoblock light-alloy wheels also contribute heavily to the sporty appearance of the SLK from Bottrop. They are available in various designs as one-piece or multi-piece rims with 17-, 18- and 19-inch diameters. The photos show the new Mercedes SLK with multi-piece BRABUS Monoblock V and VI wheels in sizes 8.5Jx19 in front and 9.5Jx19 on the rear axle. BRABUS recommends high-performance tires from Michelin or Pirelli in sizes 225/35 ZR 19 on the front axle and 255/30 ZR 19 in the rear. An available comfortable BRABUS sport suspension with gas-pressure shocks and linear springs is the perfect match for these sporty low-profile tires. The sport suspension lowers ride height of the two-seater by two to three centimetres. Alternatively BRABUS offers a set of sport springs calibrated to the production shocks.

And of course BRABUS offers two high-performance brake systems for the new SLK, too. The largest version features six-piston aluminium fixed calipers and 355-mm vented and slotted discs on the front axle. The rear axle is fitted with 300-mm discs and four-piston aluminium fixed callipers. Special flex steel brake lines provide constantly high brake pressure.

Another focal point of refining the new Mercedes SLK is the interior: BRABUS offers an extensive program for the roadster: It includes such attractive accessories as highly polished stainless-steel sill plates with illuminated BRABUS logo, and an ergonomically BRABUS sport steering wheel with a choice of leather/carbon, leather/Alcantara or leather/walnut burl design. Special requests can be satisfied with an exclusive BRABUS fully leather interior crafted from BRABUS Mastik leather.


----------



## garyc

Nice. Should have adequate grunt and top end poke :wink:

Don't like the double fog lights - far to Chavvy - but it is good in black with those rims.

As mentioned before, most of the MB executive board have Brabus do their personal cars (rather than AMG). I have never driven one or ridden in one, but the perception is that of thorough engineering.

I was in the AMG SL55 of a well-to-do pal last weekend. It is an awesome (in the true sense, not the J Springer sense) car and sounds fantastic. I can only imagine that the SLK with the extra CCs and without the muffler effect of the supercharger, must sound wonderful when driven in anger.

I approve.


----------



## John C

garyc said:


> kingcutter said:
> 
> 
> 
> tonite on 5
> 
> 
> 
> Damn. forgot it was on. What was the prognosis? 'Good' I reckon?
Click to expand...

This may help......

http://www.sleepy-fish.com/sleepy/5th_G ... SLK_hi.wmv


----------



## kingcutter

oh that is cool defo black was my right choice only 14 months to go :?


----------

